# ROLI Equator 2 40% off ($149) at Plugin Boutique (ends October 3, 23:59)



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2021)

Still pricey, but this is a fantastic synthesizer.


----------



## Pier (Sep 23, 2021)

I tried to check if the coupon also worked with the upgrade from Roli Studio... but how the hell do you add a coupon code at PB?


----------



## Markrs (Sep 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> I tried to check if the coupon also worked with the upgrade from Roli Studio... but how the hell do you add a coupon code at PB?


It is on the final page more before you purchase. I tried the code on the upgrade and it didn't work for me


----------



## Pier (Sep 23, 2021)

Markrs said:


> It is on the final page more before you purchase. I tried the code on the upgrade and it didn't work for me


Thanks.

Shame it doesn't work... knowing Equator's future is uncertain I'd never pay more than $100 for it, even if it was the best synth in the world.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Shame it doesn't work... knowing Equator's future is uncertain I'd never pay more than $100 for it, even if it was the best synth in the world.


I have set a price of $75 for the upgrade as I paid just under that for Pigments and I put both at a similar level. To be honest I don't need another synth so if it never goes that low I money.


----------

